# Anyone Use Bci Labels?



## bfitted (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi has anyone used bci labels? Just wondering if anyone has had any experience using this company.

Thanks!


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I only use Stouse.... never heard of BCI.


----------

